# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  iPad è disabilitato

## hdmi

si mund te c'bllokoj nje ipad,  iPad è disabilitato.

Mundem qe ta kthej ne factory settings, pa e lidhur fare me kompjuterin _?

----------


## autotune

a mundesh ne shqip ta tregosh problemin, disabilitato? qfar bllokimi ke, ku ngec qfar sheh ne iPad etj. factory settings mundesh duke shku seetings-general-reset dhe klick erase all content and settings. kuptohet qdo gje fshihet brenda tij dhe sistemi kthehet ne gjendje fillestare.

----------


## hdmi

po nuk e hap me dot fare.

----------


## hdmi

> a mundesh ne shqip ta tregosh problemin, disabilitato? qfar bllokimi ke, ku ngec qfar sheh ne iPad etj. factory settings mundesh duke shku seetings-general-reset dhe klick erase all content and settings. kuptohet qdo gje fshihet brenda tij dhe sistemi kthehet ne gjendje fillestare.


po nuk e hap me dot fare.

----------


## francovice

@hdmi , ndiq kete ketu: http://www.iclucca2.gov.it/old/wp-co...SABILITATO.pdf 
*Kujdes: Nese ndjek rrugen me siper te gjitha te dhenat audio/video/foto/dokumente personale etj do te fshihen! Pra IPadi do te kthehet ne gjendjen fillestare.*

----------


## hdmi

> @hdmi , ndiq kete ketu: http://www.iclucca2.gov.it/old/wp-co...SABILITATO.pdf 
> *Kujdes: Nese ndjek rrugen me siper te gjitha te dhenat audio/video/foto/dokumente personale etj do te fshihen! Pra IPadi do te kthehet ne gjendjen fillestare.*


ska problem, le te fshihen...vetem te hapet prape si ipad.

----------


## JohnBerman

Unë nuk e di se si e kuptove që iPad-i juaj është i çaktivizuar. Nëse nuk doni të lidhni iPad tuaj me iTunes tuaj, mund t'ju duhet të rinisni pajisjen tuaj. Punon në të gjitha modelet e iPad. Nëse e keni sinkronizuar Apple iPad në kompjuterin tuaj, gjërat nuk janë aq të këqija sa mendoni. Nëse tjetri takon iPad-in e sinkronizuar të përdorur të iTunes, mund të vendosni iPad-in tuaj pa humbje të të dhënave nëpërmjet iTunes.

----------

